# Is this the end of TRT clinics?



## eazy (Jul 14, 2021)

https://www.nationalacademies.org/news/2020/07/prescribers-should-restrict-the-use-of-non-fda-approved-compounded-bioidentical-hormones-except-for-specific-medical-circumstances


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jul 14, 2021)

UGL , Private MD for bloods donate blood if needed. Problem solved!!!...lol


----------



## snake (Jul 14, 2021)

Well in theory, the clinics will still be around IF they are playing by the so-called rules. This may cause problems for the clinics that are playing it fast and loose. Sounds like there will be no more deca scripted for guys complaining about joint pain and if you do not have a medical condition with the BW to back it up, HGH will probably come off the table too. Sounds like the party is over to some extent.

10 years ago when I started TRT, there were no 1 ml vials for Testosterone Cyp. The pharmacy would fill and refill a 10 ml vial every month. Do the math on that one! So come summer, I had banked plenty of Test to run a good cycle. Got called out on it about 2 years later by a Pharmacist. She asked me how much I was taking. I said a vial a month. She attacked me on it being too much. I asked, "Were you over scripting me? She had no interest in getting her tit in a professional ringer so the conversation stopped quick.


----------



## eazy (Jul 14, 2021)

snake said:


> HGH will probably come off the table too



This is a bummer.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 14, 2021)

I would think if someone wanted to use a clinic the clinic does all the bloodwork. But like you said snake a lot of these clinics teater on the illegal end of the spectrum.. and if someone has good insurance and fund the right dr they would be able to have trt thru a office.. maybe I am one of the lucky ones who’s dr after all the blood work has perscribe to me for ten years. My 8 week script cost me 15$. And just recently he bumped me to 300mg a week. It is on the high end but as long as bloods warrant it I will stay there. He did tell me to wait ten days before bloods so the levels will drop some. I would say if I did a 300mg shot and got bloods the next day or so my levels would be close to 15-1600 which is way to high passed the threashhols. Anything under 1000 is ok.. so my advice is to the op is find some freind who have dr and go see them. A sure way to start the process is to stop your test and wait 4-6 weeks before you get bloods. Then go and your levels should be low enough to at least maybe start the process to get legit trt. I belive levels have to be below 300ng to start.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 14, 2021)

Ok so this appears to just be a news release and "recommendation" from the National Academy of Science (non-government entity) about compounded HRT's, *not pharmaceuticals*. Compounding pharmacies can make HRT's and they are raising a red flag about these based on this study.

So this is not even a proposed rule or law at this point in time. No need to fret.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Jul 14, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok so this appears to just be a news release and "recommendation" from the National Academy of Science (non-government entity) about compounded HRT's, *not pharmaceuticals*. Compounding pharmacies can make HRT's and they are raising a red flag about these based on this study.
> 
> So this is not even a proposed rule or law at this point in time. No need to fret.


Compounding pharmacies mix the drugs on site.  Like old time apothecaries.  Making the list of "difficult to compound" simply means that if the doctor prescribes testosterone for you, you will get mass produced testosterone from a big pharmaceutical company. Which you probably already do.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 14, 2021)

Yes I am on a vacation and I can’t remember the name of the brand but it is one of the only company’s that my cvs can get. I think maybe it is sun something g.. and sometime it is back order. The shitty thing is they can only get it in 1ml vials no matter how many times my dr says to give 10ml. So I have to draw 1cc out of one and a half out of another. The good thing is if you use a big enough gauge needle. 22. You can almost get 1 and 1/4 cc out of it..


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 14, 2021)

eazy said:


> View attachment 12588
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Article is from last year. But still, I’m sure the TRT deal will end eventually. Big brother is scared to death of masculinity in biological males.


----------

